

FedEx bandwidth (XKCD What-If?) - altro
http://what-if.xkcd.com/31/

======
Xymak1y
What this calculation fails to take into account is that when you transfer
data over the wire it usually lands in the place where it's needed to be. This
wouldn't be the case if you still have to read data from fedex'd drives and
copy it to their appropriate locations, which should take additional time.

------
maczyx
Impact on the environment?

